# shoulder pain



## scott1963 (Jan 18, 2002)

Is there any good supplements for reducing shoulder joint pain. as I have gotten older my shoulders or i should say right rotator cuff is is stiff and sore until i warm up, not really sure whats up maybe i am just wearing out .... naa must be something else... knee hurts after deep squats too!    thanks


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 18, 2002)

I've no experience with shoulder pain, so I'm not exactly sure whether you're talking  joint or muscle problem here.  The hottest selling product for joints right now is Glucosamine/Chondroitin. (sp) It's supposed to help rebuild, lubricate.... etc joints.  Tank should be here later.  He's been broken down in the shoulders. I think?


----------



## scott1963 (Jan 18, 2002)

Doesnt feel like muscle pain but it close to the delt-pec tie-in,  cant do front raises because of sharp pain in shoulder been like this for several years,  no worse, no better. Thanks for line on the Glucosomine.


----------



## seyone (Jan 18, 2002)

why not  just see a doctor to make sure everything is cool.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by scott1963 *_
> Is there any good supplements for reducing shoulder joint pain. as I have gotten older my shoulders or i should say right rotator cuff is is stiff and sore until i warm up, not really sure whats up maybe i am just wearing out .... naa must be something else... knee hurts after deep squats too!    thanks



Well, you can try taking MSM and/or Glucosamine.


----------



## scott1963 (Jan 18, 2002)

Seen a PT years ago and his suggestion at the time was to stop lifting weights, so i did, for two years but know as the weight i lift is getting heavier the soreness comes back .Dont want to knock off for a couple more years and dont really want to go under the blade with some wacked MD( brother had surgery on his shoulder and he cant lift crap anymore) Ill try the Glucosomine and see what happens  Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2002)

Are there any particular exercises that seem to aggravate your shoulders? If so, I would avoid them.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 18, 2002)

Hmmm,,, Not sure where my reply went, but here goes again.

I had the exact same pain last year and went to a Dr. about it.  He suggested performing rotator cuff exercises as well as flexibility stretching for these same muscles.  If these muscles aren't kept strong, the shoulder joint won't be held together.  A common problem alot of BBers have is they don't train their posterior delts enough. This causes muscle and strength imbalance within the joint.  I began RC exercises immediately as well as stretching and the problem went away. I also started doing scapulation movements with dumbells, which is a cross between front raises and laterals.  Boy, what a difference. No pain except the next day and I know it's muscle soreness.


----------



## BigAL (Jan 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by scott1963 *_
> Is there any good supplements for reducing shoulder joint pain. as I have gotten older my shoulders or i should say right rotator cuff is is stiff and sore until i warm up, not really sure whats up maybe i am just wearing out .... naa must be something else... knee hurts after deep squats too!    thanks



Vitamin B5 (pantothenic acid) is the best supplement you can use for repairing all types of injuries sustained by the body. Typical dosage is 250mg to 500mg before meals or before exercising, with at least 500ml of water. You will typically feel improvement within thirty minutes of use. 

Deep knee squats wear out the joint. A better range of motion exercise for the quads is one that places no load on the knee, while tensioning the outer quads and inner quads. This requires a sitting position, with the knees supported, and weight resistance applied to the top of the shin, while the knee is bent. Then extend or straighten the leg from the knee, with applied weight resistance. This exercise will bulk out the leg and enhance its reflex power beyond any squat excersise.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: shoulder pain*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> Well, you can try taking MSM and/or Glucosamine.


i use a combo of those two and as luck would have it i have to ice my right shoulder on and off.


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2002)

As far as supplemental support goes for joint problems go, I heavily recommend JSF by Champion Nutrition.


----------



## Cenox (Jun 2, 2002)

Too much B-vitamin can actually cause joint pain. Would not recon you use it to reduce soreness...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 5, 2002)

I have found that wide grip benches aggrivated my shoulders, so I do go wide anymore, make sure to keep the form and location where I touch my chest "the same" every time at the end of my negative rep, and voila, no more problems.

I/you also have to be carefull with shoulder presses, I use a smith press instead of a free barbell behind the neck, and/or I use dumbells often, others will have opinions on this I'm sure.

With very light weigths, there is a rotator cuff excersize (do slowly, with litterally 5 pounds or so) where holding your elbows stiff like a scarecrow, make it look like your waving your hands (don't need to go too far down on the negative also, just twists the shoulder excessively I think). Light weight, low speed, high reps. I remember a brief fad of a machine (bent up bar) that helped you perform this excersize that supposedly increased bench presses.


----------

